
Google App Engine Now Supports Go Programming Language - necenzurat
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/05/google-app-engine-now-supports.php
======
zbowling
they add Go but can't add Python 2.6, 2.7, or 3.x yet? Seems easier than
adding a new language completely.

